
Kotlin and Python Are Fun but Java Devs Are Semantically Aligned with the Future - seanballais
Link to article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;oracle&#x2F;2019&#x2F;07&#x2F;01&#x2F;venkat-subramaniam-kotlin-and-python-are-fun-but-java-developers-are-semantically-aligned--with-the-future&#x2F;#37fde0805d04<p>What does Venkat Subramaniam mean by &quot;Java Developers Are Semantically Aligned With The Future&quot;? I read the article but I am still wrapping my head with that quote of his. An elaboration would be great. Thanks!
======
mywittyname
It sounds like he's pointing to the coupling between Java and the JVM. It
seems like features that become popular in other JVM languages eventually get
added to Java. And if you already know/write Java, adding these new features
to your repertoire will be very easy.

~~~
quickthrower2
I feel this about F#. It's worth learning for the learning experience, but
once you get it, it feels better to me to stick with C#, and that's mostly to
do with working in a team and hiring as much as anything else.

------
coldtea
Read the last paragraph with his direct quote on the matter.

He just means that given all efforts on the JVM and GrailVM, it's an ecosystem
that's well prepared for the future (and Java programmers have a leg up
already being familiar with the JVM).

